# Old Coke And Pepsi Bottles



## Gint (Aug 12, 2004)

I was just wondering if someone could shed some information on these bottles for me please. Picked them up for $7, was it worth it?







Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net !!

 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Gint (Aug 17, 2004)

Any one have any info on them? Like Age, worth, or some info so I can look up on the marking on the bottom of the bottles?


----------



## O.T. digger (Nov 2, 2004)

you got jipped their worth about 1 dollar a peice and their from the 70's and 80's


----------



## Gint (Nov 4, 2004)

damn, oh well comes with the territory. Thanks tho[]


----------



## digdug (Nov 4, 2004)

The larger (26 oz) bottles could be sold for a few dollars maybe even $3 apiece. So, you probably broke even or a little under.   What City is listed on the bottom of the Coke's?


----------



## Gint (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats the weird thing, there isn't a city listed on the bottom. Just Coca Cola LTD with a few symbols and numbers. This is what the first one's bottom looks like.


----------



## Gint (Nov 6, 2004)

and the 2nd one.


----------



## digdug (Nov 6, 2004)

Coca Cola LTD is from Canada and England.  Not U.S.   Are the bottles clear glass? They look it in photo.  Clear is 'Foreign' bottle, Coke Green or sometimes called Georgia Green are U.S.


----------



## Gint (Nov 7, 2004)

Yea, should have said I am posting from a Canadian location. To answer your question they are clear, therefore making them foreign as you say. But thank you for all the information, its good to know when and where they came from.[]


----------



## BARQS19 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi with them being Canadian it might make them more interesting. At first I thought they were 10oz or something common like that.  But with them being newer...I don't know. I would figure maybe...I dunno... $5 each, the pepsi maybe $1.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## Gint (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I plan to keep them and maybe pass them down to future generations so as almost everything else it will increase value in time.


----------



## JASMINECAG (Oct 14, 2005)

[]I GOT ONE OLD CLEAR LONG COKE BOTTLE, ONE SHORT OLD COKE BOTTLE, AND I GOT TWO SHORT COKE BOTTLES I GOT WHEN I GRADUATED IN 2000. THE 2000 COKE BOTTLE ARE THE ONLY ONE OF A KIND BECAUSE NOBODY HAS THEM EXCEPT FOR THE GRADUATION CLASS OF 2000.  THEY WON'T EVER MAKE THOSE BOTTLES AGAIN BECAUSE IT SAYS GRADUATED IN 2000 ON THE BOTTLE.


----------

